# New guidelines for 10-1-16, HTN-CHF-CKD



## nneecole (Sep 16, 2016)

Am I correct to understand that the new guidelines state that there is a presumed relationship with HTN-CHF and CKD? I have read and re-read the guidelines. I just want to make sure that the CHF no longer must be stated by the doctor in order for us to code in the I13.X series. I hope this makes sense. Believe it or not, I went to class yesterday for my CEU's and the instructor still was not clear on this. Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Misty Dawn (Sep 27, 2016)

I am not sure I completely understand what your are asking above but for 2017 the requirement for the doctor to dictate a casual relation between hypertension with heart disease has been replaced with new instructions. For 2017 the rule is to report the heart condition separately from the hypertension ONLY if there is specific documentation from the provider that the heart condition is from a different cause.  Hypertension and heart involvement should be coded as related even in the absence of provider documentation explicitly linking them. The only exception is if the provider clearly documents that the conditions are unrelated.  

To understand the changes better see:  http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/icd/10cmguidelines_2017_final.pdf  I think what your asking is answered on page42.  

HTH,
Misty Sebert CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------



## nneecole (Oct 7, 2016)

Thant answered my question. Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 7, 2016)

Just to be clear, this was not a new guideline for 2017 it was a change specific to ICD-10 CM implemented 10/1/15.  The new guideline listing has been put there as a clarification since it was not completely clear.


----------



## heartyoga (Nov 7, 2016)

*Clarification needed*

So it is for HTN-CHF-CKD combo. How about for CAD of I25-, do we still need to clarify that the HTN is not related to CAD?
Thanks for your help.


----------

